# Benelli M2 Waterfowl Performance Shop 20 ga



## Family Man

*I have like new Benelli M2 Waterfowl Performance Shop Optifade Marsh 20 Ga I would like to sell. Is utahgunexchange the only local site to list? *


----------



## Buckfinder

List it here


----------



## Bax*

Can’t hurt to throw it up on the Trading Post. I’ll move the thread


----------



## Vanilla

How much?


----------



## paddler

Family Man said:


> *I have like new Benelli M2 Waterfowl Performance Shop Optifade Marsh 20 Ga I would like to sell. Is utahgunexchange the only local site to list? *


Does the performance shop do anything about the atrocious OEM trigger?


----------

